# mullet help.



## lennyluminum (Mar 14, 2009)

I am going to do some mullet soon it will be the first time I have ever smoked fish. I know you have to smoke at a lower temp but how low should I go? and how do you know when its done? I don't think I can probe  fish. thanks for any help. oh one more thing I am smoking on a gosm


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 14, 2009)

Lenny, let me start by saying I don't have a clue about smoking fish.  But your post reminded me of all the messes of mullet and whiting I used to catch in those waters.  I lived in Tampa, on the water just north of the Courtney Campbell Causeway.  Best of luck!


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought you needed a haircut


----------



## alx (Mar 14, 2009)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 14, 2009)

Not gettin much help from these guys are ya?


----------



## alx (Mar 14, 2009)

Before the crash i posted similiar question and most people suggested 180-225 smoke temp and cook until meat flakes.I like pecan or fruit woods.I sampled mine when it was cooking as raw or undercooked wont kill you.Good luck.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sure if you were in Tampa many years ago you remember the Mullet Inn.  A landmark on the Causeway that sadly has been gone for too many years.  Hard to find smoked mullet these days unless you smoke it yourself.  Ted Peters in St. Pete and Skippers smoke house in north Tampa are the only two places that come to mind these days.  

Lennyluminum, I have never done mullet on the smoker but it's such an oily fish it could stand to be smoked for a longer time.  Just a guess but I would say ~190* until it's golden and firms up a bit, maybe 2-3 hrs.  I suspect a good salt rub 30 min or so before smoking would be good.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 14, 2009)

Lenny ,I have smoked mullet before and they were great.I just salted(Kosher),peppered and a little old bay .Let sit til nice and dry,I have used a fan to dry fish til they have a nice sheen on them Smoke at 180-190 for about 3hours or more depending on thickness of mullet. I have also brined fish but its not needed on mullet because of its high oil content.Mullet is my favorite smoked fish.Enjoy!
Charles T.


----------



## rrsteve (Mar 14, 2009)

Lenny: Just read your post. I live over in Clearwater and have smoked lots of mackeral but not mullet. If I were smoking mullet I would try to keep the temp down under 180 (150-180) . I would brine the mullet in kosher salt and water about an hour or two. Pat dry put in smoker and baste often with butter, Old  Bay, and lemon pepper. The fish will get golden brown sort of firm when touched. You don't wanr it spongy or hard. Don't be in a hurry, it;s going to take 3-4 hrs. or maybe even longer,
rrsteve


----------



## vtanker (Mar 15, 2009)

So did I.!!!!! Thats so funny!


----------



## phreak (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been doing some reading on smoking mullet recently as I want to do it as well.  One thing I've read several times is to actually cut the fish along one side of the backbone then cut the backbone out(kind of like spatchcocking chicken) this way the oil from the fish puddles in the belly area(the thinnest part) so it doesn't turn to fish jerky.

I need to get myself a cast net soon.

BTW besides Ted Peters(awesome) and Skippers(classic) they make it at the Crab Shack on the St Pete side of Gandy.  Plus I've recently been seeing someone advertise on craigslist that they have smoked mullet as well as other smoked meats for sale.


----------



## kempshark (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, we used to have a condo right behind Ted Peters (Pasadena Cove).  I literally looked at the back of that place everytime I opened the front door.  Other than missing having a boat slip, I do miss the smell of the wood smoke all the time.


----------



## lennyluminum (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## bleeth (Oct 27, 2013)

Raised in St. Pete and we used to have Ted Peters smoke our catch too, besides eating there. I still pick up Mahi and potato salad every time I'm in town. First times using my MBS was for Mahi and found a recipe on the net that is close to their potato salad. Keeps me going between trips there since we now live in Delray. 

Got a batch of mullet in there caught at the Lake Worth inlet by a guy at my shop last week right now and trying it at 150 with Applewood. They're not real big so after 2 1/2 hours I'll check them out so they don't dry out. I did brine them and used a bit of butter spray before the Old Bay and stuff. Plan on cranking it up a bit when they're done and putting in some bacon wrapped shrimp. Looking forward to a great Sunday Dinner!!

I'm glad someone mentioned the Mullet Inn. I've been trying to remember the name of the place for a while now. Used to go there when I lived in Tampa with a buddy when Appilachicolas came out. They were so big there used to be little ones attachedto the backs and we'd crack them as a bonus!!

Anyone remember Dick and Millie's at John's Pass?


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2013)

What a fun thread to read! (I love mullet, whiting, mackerel, and all of it)! This was enjoyable!!! Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## bleeth (Oct 28, 2013)

2013-10-27 18.35.42.jpg



__ bleeth
__ Oct 28, 2013






Well that was the results! Did have to jack the temp up (Learning more about the MES every time I use it) to get it to burn the chips and a little research here on the site let me know just what to do. I can live for a while without cold smoking. By the time I was done the last hour and a half and the shrimp were being done at 200 or so (Hit them with a neighbors home made emerils and then wrapped). The couple pieces on the small plate were in the bottom right corner of the unit and that is definitely the hot spot! They'll get turned into dip shortly. The rest was deee-licious and is gone but not forgotten.

Next time I think I'm going to do some chicken and veggies!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 29, 2013)

That looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 29, 2013)

Mullet is a much underrated fish.What we call "sea run " mullet is great fish.Its roe which I make bottarga out of is worth 4 x the price of the fish.
It was one of those classic grilled over driftwood sort of fish. Nice work !
There is a classic African dish of smoked fish with black eyed peas tht I do from time to time .
Every where West Africans went this dish went with them, smoked mullet or mackerel is the business when I make it.


----------

